# Am I weird...



## KindredKinds (Dec 11, 2012)

For not minding that my husband watches porn? I mean he is not excessive about it, and sometimes I enjoy it with him myself. But I dont get mad, I dont get angry when I catch him. To me it is just another factor of human sexuality. As long as its in moderation I dont think or see it as a problem. I hear other married women ***** and complain about it. but to me it seems like a useless fight and a waste of time. You want attention? Go get it from him. IT is that simple unless he goes overboard with it. There is a such a thing as too much. But Idk. I was just thinking I might be strange for thinking like this.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

As long as it's not an addiction, illegal, and he's not using it to replace you or your sex life, go nuts. Whatever melts your butter.


----------



## Pravius (Dec 12, 2012)

Not at all. I watch it maybe a few times a week when I am feeling a little spicey. My wife will come in the room with me and watch it on occasion as well. She and I both feel like it helps get us in the mood and is a turn on. Completely normal.

I think some women feel threatened by porn. The women are typically decent looking with perfect bodies, and I think some women get scared because of this. 

I think it's hot my wife watches this with me, your husband is also a lucky guy.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

As long as it doesn't affect your sex life I personally don't see a problem with watching a little porn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't think you are weird, I feel the same way about porn.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I spent part of this morning downloading "EROTICA" we can watch together.....


----------

